# My New Stallion



## nybarrelracer (Dec 5, 2006)

This is my AQHA stallion Chances Black Gold. Out of all of the stallions that I have owned he is has the better temperament. He is polite all the way around he is not nasty at all. He is a proven sire with 9 foals on the ground and a foal that is due late April early May out of an AQHA overo. I just wanted to show off my sweet boy


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Looks like a nice stallion. How is he bred?
Good luck with him. Shalom


----------



## nybarrelracer (Dec 5, 2006)

here is a link to his pedigree, I have one foal due this year, and 5 mares breeding to him in the spring. 
Chances Black Gold Quarter Horse


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He's lovely!


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice, I'm pretty sure I've seen him and the overo mare on a Facebook group lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

He's very pretty .


----------



## nybarrelracer (Dec 5, 2006)

MyBoySi said:


> Nice, I'm pretty sure I've seen him and the overo mare on a Facebook group lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes he is on Facebook, I am selling the foal out of my over mare that is in foal to chance. So far I have 3 out side mares that are being bred to him. This may be his only year at stud in NY.


----------

